# Rum Balls



## spryte (Oct 17, 2004)

Rum Balls

2 1/2 C crushed Nilla Wafers
1 C powdered sugar (plus some for dusting)
1 C ground nuts (walnuts or pecans)
2 Tbls powdered cocoa
1/4 C rum
3 Tbls corn syrup

Mix all ingredients.  Form into 1 inch balls.  Roll in powdered sugar.  Serve or refrigerate.

Variations:
Bourbon Balls - replace rum with bourbon
Brandy Balls - replace rum with brandy and replace 1 C nuts with 1 C shredded coconut
Orange/Chocolate Balls - replace rum with orange juice and add 2 Tbls grated orange peel


----------



## chefcyn (Oct 20, 2004)

*Chocolate Rum Balls*

Here's something interesting to do with all that fruitcake we get at Christmas time...

Chocolate Walnut Rum Balls 

1 lb. fruitcake, sliced and cut into 2-inch pieces 
2 cups (8 ounces) walnut pieces 
3 cups confectioners' sugar, divided 
2 bars (1.5 ounces each)  dark chocolate, chopped(I used Godiva 
1 /4 cup rum 

Place fruitcake and nuts in bowl of food processor fitted with metal chopping blade. Cover and pulse until mixture is very finely chopped. Transfer to mixing bowl. 

Add 2 cups confectioners' sugar and chocolate. Mix well with fork. Add rum and mix until ingredients are uniformly moistened. Add a little more rum, if needed, to hold ingredients together. 

Line baking sheet with waxed paper. Shape fruitcake mixture into 1-inch balls by rolling between palms of hands. Repeat to make about 50 balls. Place remaining confectioners’ sugar in shallow bowl. Roll balls in sugar until thoroughly coated. Transfer to waxed paper-lined baking sheet and let stand at room temperature for 1 hour. Store rum balls in covered container for up to 3 days. Makes 50 rum balls.


----------



## spryte (Oct 20, 2004)

That sounds really interesting... I think I'm going to try it!!


----------

